#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Ludwigs Applied Process Design for Chemical and Petrochemical Plants

## Abdel Halim Galala

- Volume 1 (1046 Pages & 80.668 MB): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- Volume 2 (502 Pages & 39.292 MB): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


- Volume 3 (702 Pages & 24.990 MB): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Ludwigs Applied Process Design for Chemical and Petrochemical Plants

----------


## f81aa

Abdel Halim Galala, thanks for sharing

----------


## SIM2

Thanks how is CORC is it still working
saber

----------

